# E-book ready to download!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*E-book ready to download!*

Just a note to all my DW friends...

Last night my first e-book was released for download! I don't normally post commercial links to this forum group but I just did a Google search and the title of the link where it can be downloaded already comes up as the first link on Google.

*The Art of Detailing by Mike Phillips*

There's an introductory price of $9.99 right now, not sure how long they're going to let it run....

_Here's the copy by good buddy Nick wrote..._



[email protected] said:


> Mike Phillips, a leading expert in the field of automotive detailing and reconditioning with over 33 years of experience walks you through the proper detailing steps in his new book - _The Art of Detailing._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already looking forward to everyone's opinions and even suggestions as I'm already working on a second e-book.


----------

